# Nitrile glove thickness



## watsonsbbq (Oct 10, 2017)

What mil thickness of nitrile gloves do you use for cutting meat?  I see people all day long on TV handling hot brisket and slicing with black nitrile gloves.  I'm wondering which thickness lessens the scorching of one's hands.


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 10, 2017)

I use the blue 5mm glove from Harbor Freight,and wear a white cotton glove underneath the blue gloves.The white gloves come in a 6 pack from HF also.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 10, 2017)

I recently bought some of these for kitchen as well as shop use and are very impressed with them! Best ones I have ever worn.
9mil Adena Dark Light


----------



## 3montes (Oct 10, 2017)

I just spent 10 minutes trying to post a link to food safe nitrile gloves which I couldn't seem to figure out. Yeah this new format is cumbersome.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 11, 2017)

These are great for handling hot meat, like pulling pork by hand.
https://www.bbqguru.com/storenav?CategoryId=9&ProductId=73
Al


----------



## daveomak (Oct 11, 2017)

*edit..*


----------

